# Compare and Contrast Experiences of Intuitive Sex and Sensor Sex



## angelictroublemaker (Jun 6, 2009)

So...I was wondering this morning if there might be differences between the sexual preferences of Sensors and Intuitives. I was thinking perhaps for Sensors, the actual physicality of the act might be more important, the sights, smells, sounds, whereas Intuitives might be more orientated toward things imagined, fantasy, exploring power dynamics.

Based on your own experiences, can you identify any differences between:

* N-N sex
* S-S sex
* S-N sex

Common threads and themes...


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

I prefer S&M.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

This could be interesting.

Anywho orry fellow intuitives, but sensors pretty much own ( yes, own ) at sex. And of course it makes sense just based on stereotypes. However, while sensors are consistently better the best sex I've ever had was with another ENTP.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Sensors are better one-night material.
Intuitives are layery bastards, the more you fuck the better it gets.

Best sex I've ever has was with feelers.N or S.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

why don't we compare and contrast T-F sex while we are at it as well? I'd be interested to know what people think about _that_.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

The best sex I had was with an intuitive female because she was more engaging. One sensor female I had sex with just sort of laid there, and that was boring, and the other was an ISTP I'd say, take charge type and her assertiveness in bed was a lot more fun. so I suppose it depends.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> One sensor female I had sex with just sort of laid there


Either she wasn't conscious or you weren't doin' nothin' for 'em sensesroud:


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> Either she wasn't conscious or you weren't doin' nothin' for 'em sensesroud:


No, that's just the kind of girl she is. I tried to engage her, and get her more involved, but she apparently preferred to just lie there. She never had complaints, she usually gave me rave reviews and kept calling me to come back (we weren't dating). That's just how she is. I used to think it was something wrong with me, but apparently she's just a lazy fuck.

She was a bit broken emotionally and would only have sex when she was drunk though, so that could have been the real reason.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> No, that's just the kind of girl she is. I tried to engage her, and get her more involved, but she apparently preferred to just lie there. She never had complaints, she usually gave me rave reviews and kept calling me to come back (we weren't dating). That's just how she is. I used to think it was something wrong with me, but apparently she's just a lazy fuck.


I was just being an asshole, baby boy...
I'm sure you do it to it, with your _type_ and all


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

F sex (& sexual activity) has always been better than T sex (& sexual activity) for me.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> I was just being an asshole, baby boy...
> I'm sure you do it to it, with your _type_ and all


damn straight. :]


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

This only makes me more interested in a relationship with an SP, specifically ESTP or ISFP.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> F sex (& sexual activity) has always been better than T sex (& sexual activity) for me.


In my mind, Ts would be less likely to cry after sex.

Which instantly makes any sex count as 'bad sex'.


So -- even though I've not slept with a T or an S.
_They're _better in bed, from my experience.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm an SP... The best _physical_ pleasure I've had was with another SP. But if I had to pick one person to do it with for the rest of my life, I'd definitely take an iNtuitive over a sensor. The sensors have only ever given me a physical pleasure, whereas intuitives have given me physical, mental, and emotional. But I've never been with an SF, so perhaps I should try that before ruling out all Sensors completely.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

MissJordan said:


> In my mind, Ts would be less likely to cry after sex.
> 
> Which instantly makes any sex count as 'bad sex'.
> 
> ...


Who the F cries after sex?! 

Gahhh. If somebody cried after we had sex for the first time... I'd definitely be a bit turned off.


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

Aerorobyn said:


> Who the F cries after sex?!
> 
> Gahhh. If somebody cried after we had sex for the first time... I'd definitely be a bit turned off.


I can imagine many things that would cause crying. How extremely bad/good the sex was. How long since sex. Release given. Etc.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't think I have enough S experience to really answer this though, but my N is ahhhmazing.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Yardiff Bey said:


> I can imagine many things that would cause crying. How extremely bad/good the sex was. How long since sex. Release given. Etc.


That causes crying? lol. 

Good sex = "OMFG! Yes! Lets do it again!!!"
Bad sex = "Ok, get the F off of me. You suck." if they're failing after the first five minutes. 
Been too long since sex? = "OMFG! Yes! Lets do it again!! This feels sooo great!" 

I just really can't see any reason to cry, lmao. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

Aerorobyn said:


> That causes crying? lol.
> 
> Good sex = "OMFG! Yes! Lets do it again!!!"
> Bad sex = "Ok, get the F off of me. You suck." if they're failing after the first five minutes.
> ...


LOL! :laughing:

Maybe it's just you.  I've had a girl cry. She was feeling happily overwhelmed.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Best sex I ever had was with an INFJ, but that was built up to with a few years of practice. Second best sex I had was with a sensor (ESTP, I think) and that was a one-off.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Aerorobyn said:


> Who the F cries after sex?!
> 
> Gahhh. If somebody cried after we had sex for the first time... I'd definitely be a bit turned off.


I've made men cry _during_ and after sex. I just ruffle their hair and say 'it's okay, baby, let it all out'. 
Sometimes they just can't contain all their feelings. :wink:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

More of this shit? I don't even care if my type gets compliments at all, I just think it brings up unnecessary tension among types. We've had plenty of this "Which type is the best at [sex/flirting/love]" - I think we can come to terms and realize that it isn't based on type. It's based on the person you're having sex with and how into them you are. If they're not into you, don't expect to get mind-blowing sex.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> I've made men cry _during_ and after sex. I just ruffle their hair and say 'it's okay, baby, let it all out'.
> Sometimes they just can't contain all their feelings. :wink:


Wait, what, why? Who cries after sex? Did someone in this thread admit to it? I want to know why someone would cry if they weren't caused physical or emotional pain by said sex. I'm talking about consensual sex, why cry after that if nothing painful happened?

I genuinely want to know, I'm not try to be a jackass. I don't understand why crying is instinctual after sex for some.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Fizz said:


> I don't understand why crying is instinctual after sex for some.


Just a lot of moisture going on, my friend.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Wait, what, why? Who cries after sex? Did someone in this thread admit to it? I want to know why someone would cry if they weren't caused physical or emotional pain by said sex. I'm talking about consensual sex, why cry after that if nothing painful happened?
> 
> I genuinely want to know, I'm not try to be a jackass. I don't understand why crying is instinctual after sex for some.


Overwhelmed by intimacy/emotions. Or something. I wasn't getting that from _my end_ but I wasn't going to argue. Crying is a way to relieve emotional build-up, which is something that can definitely happen during sex. The two men I've known to do this are both passionately emotional people and cry as a way of dealing with their emotions. That this extended to sex didn't really surprise me at all.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> Overwhelmed by intimacy/emotions. Or something. I wasn't getting that from _my end_ but I wasn't going to argue. Crying is a way to relieve emotional build-up, which is something that can definitely happen during sex. The two men I've known to do this are both passionately emotional people and cry as a way of dealing with their emotions. That this extended to sex didn't really surprise me at all.


Next thing on my checklist, make someone cry after sex.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Next thing on my checklist, make someone cry after sex.


It really is a beautiful thing. It's left me with a bit of a crying fetish.


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm and NT and I am amazing in bed (if I don't say so myself) 

Currently with an SP and he's REALLY good too, but there are differences. I prefer holding each other closer, kissing and looking into each others eyes during sex but he wants to be farther away so he can see more, touch more, etc. He wants to use those senses more, I guess.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Wait, what, why? Who cries after sex? Did someone in this thread admit to it? I want to know why someone would cry if they weren't caused physical or emotional pain by said sex. I'm talking about consensual sex, why cry after that if nothing painful happened?


Probably because an INTJ doesn't understand the complex emotional works of an INFP.

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## angelictroublemaker (Jun 6, 2009)

Siren said:


> I'm and NT and I am amazing in bed (if I don't say so myself)
> 
> Currently with an SP and he's REALLY good too, but there are differences. I prefer holding each other closer, kissing and looking into each others eyes during sex but he wants to be farther away so he can see more, touch more, etc. He wants to use those senses more, I guess.


Great answer - this was more the kind of thing I was interested in finding out. Thanks.

Anyone else with similar experience?


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

Siren said:


> Currently with an SP and he's REALLY good too, but there are differences. I prefer holding each other closer, kissing and looking into each others eyes during sex but he wants to be farther away so he can see more, touch more, etc. He wants to use those senses more, I guess.


I've got an S as well (ISFJ, I think) and he's like this ^^. For him, sex is about his partner's reactions. I can't count the number of times he's been tickled by some sound I make when he does something. He actually giggles, tells me that was awesome, and tries to get me to repeat it. 

He's learned that I am highly verbal and suggestible so, even though mindf*cks aren't his preference, he knows they are a guaranteed crazy-maker for me and uses them because my reaction motivates him.


----------



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

I am ready for the experiments!


For science!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Wait, what, why? Who cries after sex? Did someone in this thread admit to it? I want to know why someone would cry if they weren't caused physical or emotional pain by said sex. I'm talking about consensual sex, why cry after that if nothing painful happened?
> 
> I genuinely want to know, I'm not try to be a jackass. I don't understand why crying is instinctual after sex for some.


This happened to me, once. It started as laughter, then spiraled out of control and I started crying. It was totally out of my hands. I had no idea what was going on.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Stephen said:


> This happened to me, once. It started as laughter, then spiraled out of control and I started crying. It was totally out of my hands. I had no idea what was going on.


I think I would freak out if my partner did that, then again I'm imagining maniacal laughter turned to maniacal sobbing. It's always extreme with me (imagination I mean).


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Fizz said:


> I think I would freak out if my partner did that, then again I'm imagining maniacal laughter turned to maniacal sobbing. It's always extreme with me (imagination I mean).


It was extreme. And she kind of did. :sad: She thought she had hurt me.


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

Best sex I've had was with an Ni dom.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Runvardh said:


> Best sex I've had was with an Ni dom.


Ditto. So was the worst.


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

Stephen said:


> Ditto. So was the worst.


I hear you, I have an Fi dom in second and an Fi dom in dead last with a few other experiences and a great awesomeness difference in between.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Interesting question. I think Ss are more into parts, positions, places, etc. For me as an N, sex is such a total experience that I'm not aware of details and surroundings. If I am consciously aware of any of the above, they're just unwelcome distractions. I don't like having sex with people (Sensors) who are into the traffic cop thing of this goes here, touch me there, or asking me Do I like it when they do this. Yes, you should be able to tell whether I like it. And I always figured that "romance" (lighting, music, etc.) was for people who didn't like sex. As for Ns being more oriented toward fantasy, power dynamics, etc. (as mentioned by the original poster)--I guess you're right, but again, nothing obvious please. This discussion has helped me understand things better. Another reason for me to avoid Sensing types.


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

I was wondering if some of the people in this (ancient) thread are serious. I fear they are...


----------



## Jason43 (Aug 5, 2013)

Sex with two INTx's ranges from complete space outs where we're independently fantasizing, to making jokes and laughing at each other, to having conversations about random things, to intense banging each others brains out... depends on where we are mentally when it starts. The cool part is theres not much to worry about with hurting the other persons feelings and you can kinda just do whatever you want.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

I think maybe the way of thinking about what to do next can have something to do with type but I think instinctual variants are more important than ever. I'm an Sx/Sp, and it just simply doesn't go with So first. I think the Sp makes things a bit deeper, therefore the entire experience should be the same.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Sex with any type can be fun but I have found more often than not, I like it with Ns better. I am all up in my head with sex. If its not stimulating my mind, I have a really difficult time enjoying myself. Sex with me gets awkward really fast because I am super picky. If its not flowing like I want it to flow or their is too much pain or talking, I get totally turned off. I am super sensitive too so light and quiet with a dreamy quality is best..until we get really into it, of course, then it might not be so light but I still don't like words. I like sounds. Leave it to my instincts and immagination instead of comming right out and saying it.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Sexually?
The best interactions I have had are with NT's.

Others simply don't compare


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that all but one of my lovers were Ns. Best sex I've had has been with INFP lovers (two different ones).

Sex with the one sensor was actually kind of terrifying by the end, because this particular sensor was also an abuser. (To be clear, I'm NOT NOT NOT saying that sensors are more likely to be abusers, just that this one was). Anyway, this topic fascinates me because I think it and the discussion sheds light on some of the things that confused me about sex with that individual. She was able to get my *body *to respond even when I consciously knew she was doing violence to me in our relationship ... even when she flat-out coerced me into sex and I said no but we ended up having sex despite my refusal. When I think about sensors having a great lock on the physical aspects of sex, it clicks some pieces into place for me about that experience.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Well I'm awesome so that's gotta mean that N's are better (J/K)...

I've been told the best sex types are the following


ENFP & ENTP: Adventurous, promiscuous, energetic, high sex-drive
ESTP: Energetic type, free-wheeling in nature, probably good with the mechanics involved
ISTP: Generally good with all the mechanics, can be surprisingly energetic (though kind of like a crocodile kind of way -- lethargic, then moves in aggressive rapid bursts)
ENTJ: Similar to ESTP, ENTP but more demanding and harder to get into bed. Some have a predilection for kinkiness _(I don't consider myself to be kinky as I don't like S&M: Admittedly I do like anal sex and rimjobs)_ like INTJ

This includes a mix of S&N (not S&M -- entirely different) functions Ne (ENTP/ENFP), Ni (ENTJ), Se (ESTP/ENTJ), Si (ENTP/ENFP)... plus all types have some N & S functions.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

wow... what a dumb thread. 

that being said: my type.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l don't feel invested in one aspect over the other when it comes to sex. So l guess l couldn't really tell you if l think about the differences.

With that said, l don't like being spanked or roughly handled, and l expect you to provide evidence for your assertions. Sorry, it's just my skeptical, scientific nature.

But don't get butthurt with your inferior thinking, Jung Himself was an unhealthy INFP.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l don't feel invested in one aspect over the other when it comes to sex. So l guess l couldn't really tell you if l think about the differences.
> 
> With that said, l don't like being spanked or roughly handled, and l expect you to provide evidence for your assertions. Sorry, it's just my skeptical, scientific nature.
> 
> But don't get butthurt with your inferior thinking, Jung Himself was an unhealthy INFP.


... thought jung was a ti-dom...

edit: sort of a Ti-Ni-etc.-Fe type (depending on how you believe functions come into consciousness)


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l don't feel invested in one aspect over the other when it comes to sex. So l guess l couldn't really tell you if l think about the differences.
> 
> With that said, l don't like being spanked or roughly handled, and l expect you to provide evidence for your assertions. Sorry, it's just my skeptical, scientific nature.
> 
> But don't get butthurt with your inferior thinking, Jung Himself was an unhealthy INFP.


ISWYDT :wink:


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Eh, doesn't have to do with type. >.>

Buuuut, I thought I would say the best and most emotionally charged sex I've had with anyone is an NT, so woot to breaking that stereotype. But it's awesome with them because we're compatible and I love them. XD


----------



## Murky Muse (Mar 19, 2010)

RobynC said:


> ISTP: Generally good with all the mechanics, can be surprisingly energetic (though kind of like a crocodile kind of way -- lethargic, then moves in aggressive rapid bursts)





:laughing:

We haven't had sex (and are unlikely to anytime soon for personal reasons), but this describes my ISTP boyfriend very well. With him it's relaxed/laid back cuddling followed by intense make outs, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Sensing Feeling is the best for me. They know how to make sex a complete physical and emotional experience, that kind of sex I also prefer being a Sensing Feeling person myself. I am sometimes dismayed at how Ns or Ts or maybe just certain types downplay how important a sexual connIection is in a love relationship. I could never live that way. I am not made that way, and maybe it has its downside too, but oh well.

I have the benefit of having had great sex even as a teenager with my ESFP high school bf, who still contacts me on my birthday and reminds me I was his first love and that I am still beautiful. I almost have a fairy tale esque story about the guy I lost my virginity to. We really are still friends.

My ESFJ ex was both affectionate and communicative and great in bed. I feel I get the best I could hope for romantically from Sensing Feeling men.

Maybe if I dated an ENTJ he would be more rational and have a bigger house, but honestly I think SF men give me what I need.

The most generous monetary provider or smartest professional will never be able to give me what these men gave me.

I am sure that there are other sexually interesting types. I had an ENTP guy friend who was a complete kinky freak...but in a way that I found overly cerebral and disconcerting.

I have also met men who were eager to please emotionally and be nice guys, who were very nervous or awkward in bed, even at 30 years old. So much for NF men.

I am not trying to be hateful or nasty, but people have different needs and I know what meets mine, and I am unhappy without it, even if that would mean being with a poorer or younger or less educated man, I have got to have a particular kind of sexual connection, or I lose interest...vs never being able to forget someone.

I did once love a man I never fucked, of course, but he still gave me that thing I need, it's a certain kind of bond idk, and there was a sensual side to our relationship. ISTJ with high Fi. So I am sure tertiary F can compensate, especially past 25 or 30 if it's very developed.

I doubt I could ever be with some one long term who was either Feeling rejecting or Sensing rejecting.

Selena Gomez will tell you all about it:


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm personally still a bit at a loss why any of this would be more related to cognitive functions than upbringing, life and sexual experience. And why some people would go as far as saying: "I avoid all Sensors/Intuitives/...." on a hunch. Bad experience/not feeling (sexually) fulfilled with a person is one thing, assuming all men/women of the same type have the same "sexual style" (I shudder a bit at that expression) quite another imho.

Most of my serious relationships were with Sensors (different places in the stack however, and both Se and Si), and they really had very little in common in that respect.
I have the "luxury" of being able to compare two ISTPs - they were sexually vastly, vastly different (that's all I'll say, I certainly won't spill the beans here ).
I also had relationships with a couple of Intuitives, and one of them was actually more similar to one of the Sensors in his sexual behaviour.

So do I personally believe the differences are down to type? Nope...


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

I'll proudly say I've teared up after good sex before.

I just took care of her some more so she couldn't see it. 

Never full on tears though. Except once w/ my ex because she essentially asked to breakup right after sex and she mad things way too emotional.

ISTP sex, I think, thus far, has been best for me.

Could be a gross mistype though. It was a one night stand in college 3 years ago. I don't even remember her name.


----------



## Bennantg (Oct 1, 2013)

It doesn't seem like N vs S matters. ALTHOUGH, I do think that F's are probably better than T's.


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

Bennantg said:


> It doesn't seem like N vs S matters. ALTHOUGH, I do think that F's are probably better than T's.


Not too sure about that.

Have you seen Revenge of the Nerds?

Ts probably do a lot of research, watch a lot of porn, and study female anatomy moreso than the Fs would. Fs may NATURALLY be better at it, but I think Ts are going to go into bed with a game plan.

Of course, I'm between T and F, so best of both words. MWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Bennantg (Oct 1, 2013)

DarkestNiTe said:


> Not too sure about that.
> 
> Have you seen Revenge of the Nerds?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be so sure about that. As a feeler, I plan what I what to do ALOT! Most things I do within the day, are planned out. Usually that includes initiating sex. This leads me to LOVE when something actually surprises me. I have soo many possibilities inside my head that even if the outcome isn't what I thought it would most likely be, I still wouldn't be surprised anyways. But as for the T vs Friday, I just said that F's would be better because they care In my opinion, more in tuned and more concerned for their partners feelings and satisfaction. I think most other things are tossed out of the window. Whether you plan things or are spontaneous, you can still derive the same sexual satisfaction because either you already know what to do, or will find out once the act itself starts to set in motion.


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

Bennantg said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that. As a feeler, I plan what I what to do ALOT! Most things I do within the day, are planned out. Usually that includes initiating sex. This leads me to LOVE when something actually surprises me. I have soo many possibilities inside my head that even if the outcome isn't what I thought it would most likely be, I still wouldn't be surprised anyways. But as for the T vs Friday, I just said that F's would be better because they care In my opinion, more in tuned and more concerned for their partners feelings and satisfaction. I think most other things are tossed out of the window. Whether you plan things or are spontaneous, you can still derive the same sexual satisfaction because either you already know what to do, or will find out once the act itself starts to set in motion.


Why would you plan out sex? Isn't the spontaneity of it all what makes it amazing?


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

DarkestNiTe said:


> Fs may NATURALLY be better at it, but I think Ts are going to go into bed with a game plan.


As one of the more sluttier Ts... speaking for myself I've explored a variety practices, fetishes and kinks... overall being open enough, knowledgeable enough and certainly building enough contacts with additional support in the process to help navigate them through the safe exploration of their desires or fantasies. 

How many of you feelers are dedicated enough to offer up a session to rival a larp event... for an entirely different kind of roleplaying session. ;p


----------

